# Happy birthday to me.



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

A Great BOTL from the great white north decided to add some extra to the payment for his ashtray. This is incredible.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!*:car:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bill.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

well would ya look at her riding that stoge.. impressive.. happy bday Bill.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Indeed! :bl


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! Very nice! Just gotta love Cigar Smokers, they are the best aren't they?:smoke2:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice selection. happy birthday


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

NIce smokes and happy birthday


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome smokes there!!!


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy birthday :bl


----------



## teotides (Oct 11, 2008)

:drNICE!

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome selection of smokes. Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Really nice sticks you got there. Enjoy and Happy Bday


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow thats a great hit, Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow great selection


----------

